# Sunday Special- AD SLOGANS



## luckytrim (Nov 4, 2018)

Sunday Special- AD SLOGANS


Fill in the blank to complete the following Ad  Slogans.

1. "Come to where the flavor is......come to ________  _______."
2. "I dreamed I barged down the Nile in my
__________ ___."
3. "Is it Live, or Is It _______?"
4. "At work, rest and play,
you get three great
tastes in a _____ ___."
5. "__ ______ gets you so clean your mother
won't know you."
6. "More ____ ________, Mom, Please!"
7. "At ____ ______, we will sell no wine before
its time" (Spoken by Orson Welles)
8. "Now It's ____, for Those Who Think Young"
9. "If you believe in peanut butter ...You gotta  believe
in _____ ___."
10. "A nose in need, deserves _____ indeed"
11. Beanz Meanz _____ !
12. "Taste the Rainbow"
13. _________ - Probably the best beer in the world  !
14. Maybe She's born with it; Maybe it's __________  !
15. _______ - Because You're Worth It
16. ___ ______ - “The Make Up of Make Up Artists”
17. ____ - The World's Local Bank
18. For everything else, there's __________ .
19. ______ - Grace, Space, Pace
20. _________ - Ideas for Life
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Marlboro Country
2. Maidenform bra
3. Memorex
4. Milky Way
5. Mr. Bubble
6. Park Sausages
7. Paul Masson
8. Pepsi
9. Peter Pan
10. Puffs
11. Heinz
12. Skittles
13. Carlsberg
14.  Maybelline
15. L’Oreal
16. Max Factor
17. HSBC
18. MasterCard
19. Jaguar
20. Panasonic


----------

